# Basement or crawlspace



## Yankee (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm sure this has been argued somewhere in the past, but what is the difference (in the code IRC 2009) between a basement and a crawlspace?


----------



## rogerpa (Apr 29, 2010)

R305.1.1 *Basements.* Portions of basements that do not contain habitable space, hallways, bathrooms, toilet rooms and laundry rooms shall *have a* *ceiling height of not less than 6 feet 8 inches* (2032 mm).

If it's not a basement it's a crawlspace.


----------



## Yankee (Apr 29, 2010)

Yup, that's where I started and that sounds fine by itself. Then the IFC Section 1026.1 Exception 4 states that an EE&RO is not required in a "basement with a ceiling height of less than 80 inches". (maybe by poor choice of language), that sounds like there is an animal of a "basment" with _less_ than 80" of height. Other wise, where is the definition that calls a below ground space with less than 80" of height a crawlspace? It seems that it would be easy enough to define such if that is the intent (? )


----------



## GHRoberts (Apr 29, 2010)

The post by rogerpa gives the difference between a habitable space and non-habitable space in a basement.

I don't think there are important differences between a basement and a crawl space. As least not as important as the differences between habitable and non-habitable space.


----------



## rogerpa (Apr 29, 2010)

You specifically asked about the 2009 IRC. The IFC does not apply to 1&2 family residential except where a code section(IFC) is specifically referenced.

R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required. Basements, habitable attics and every sleeping room shall have at least one operable emergency escape and rescue opening. ...

R305.1 Minimum height.* Habitable space*, hallways, bathrooms,  toilet rooms, laundry rooms and portions of basements containing these  spaces *shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet.*



If it's not a basement and not habitable space it doesn't need an EE&RO.

FWIW, IFC Section 1026.1 Exception 4 is the same as IBC Section 1026.1 Exception 4.


----------



## Yankee (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, that is my scenario - whether a EERO is required in a non-habitable under floor area less than 6'8" in height. It looks like the consensus is that one is not required.


----------

